# Your 2011 list of wants



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

For 2011 I need A)New Gloves, B)Season Pass, C) Actually, new gloves and a season pass is all I really NEED. What I want though, is some bad ass new bindings to replace my beat up '06 Cartels, and maybe a nice park board. I would also like to get some backcountry gear like a beacon, probe and shovel, and a splitboard too. Yeah, my wishlist is pricey, but that's why it's a wishlist and not a go out and buy list, right?


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bindings: Rome Targa or Burton Cartel
Board: If I got lucky and wait till end of season sale I want to get a 2011 Heritage


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Arbor A-Frame..on sale near here for 380...waiting until it goes even lower.
New bindings...either K2 cicnh or another pair of trusty cartels.
Maybe a pair of new boots with the boa system.

Probably new gloves...the final ones.

Got the season pass already.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Already ordered for next year:
2011 NS Heritage/ sold my 2009/2010 model already.
2011 Omatic Celbrity w/BS tech
2011 Flux SF45 and SR15 bindings
season pass

Thinking about:
Set of flow bindings and a Nitro snowboard.
New jacket
Shell snowboard pants

Boots- Sticking with my Celsius boa
Gloves- Drop GTX
Goggles- Demon/Force Goggle.
Helmoet- Demon/Signature Team Helmet Audio


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought a ton of stuff this year so hopefully next year will be lighter on the wallet. I already purchased NS Premier and Burton C60's which will be new for next year. Hoping to sell my Evo-R and old Nitro Shogun and then pick up:

2011 Never Summer Heritage or SL
screw around park board


Also need: some new gloves and new mittens (probably dakine rovers), new pants (probably 686 Smarty Cargo), a GoPro HD camera, discount pass cards to a few places (most likely Windham & Mt. Snow), and most importantly a Tahoe and Utah trip are in the works.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dont really need anything for next year since I racked up this year. Bought 3 decks Horroscope,Indoor survival and a Stairmaster. 3 airblaster pants and a Jacket, 3 pairs of Goggles and just bought another pair of gloves for next season.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Wants:

Ticket: Season pass to the local place

Jacket: Some sort of shell for the warmer days. 

Snowboard: Park/Screw around board

Bindings: Something to go with park/screw around board


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

(1) Separation of church and state.

(2) An original 1938 German Heer (army) issue blanket.

(3) Less spammers.

(4) Good will towards men.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

1. 32 Alpha Jacket
2. Wrist gaurded gloves
3. Rome Pureflex boots
4. Union Forces
5. Never Summer Legacy-R
6. Some BAMF Goggles (dont know what yet).
7. The North Face undercoat (I can get one cheep, might get it myself.)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Zeal photochromic polarized goggles - not sure exactly which model yet
avy gear

I'm pretty much set on gear after this year. This year I bought:

2 pairs of pants (Salomon Corduroy II and some Quicksilvers)
Sessions Suburban Softshell hoodie
Flux Titans
08/09 NS Heritage (technically bought it at the end of last season, but this season was my first on it)
09/10 NS Evo


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

POC Lobe goggles
Snowboard pass to Loveland and maybe Monarch
VDO balance board
Free board or a Mountain board


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

If i spend it in colorado, the new raptor. im thinking 165ish for bombing, but i cant get too big cause im a rope ducking tree riding motherfucker


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

PaulyMolitor said:


> If i spend it in colorado, the new raptor. im thinking 165ish for bombing, but i cant get too big cause im a rope ducking tree riding motherfucker


C'mon out here and start ducking ropes without knowing what the hell you're getting yourself into and there's a good chance that you'll eventually learn the hard way why some of those areas are roped.

Of course, if you're in Summit County, there's just as good of a chance that you'll find out that they're some pass pulling motherfuckers for rope ducking first.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Board: I'm currently trying to decide which of these to pick up. All 2011 boards.

Burton: Custom Flying-V, Easy Livin Flying-V

Ride: Machete

K2: Turbo Dream

Binding:

If I go with a Burton Board, the Restricted Malativas

If not, Rome Targas or K2 Auto Evers.

I'm all set with the rest of the stuff. Maybe another pair of black pants.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> C'mon out here and start ducking ropes without knowing what the hell you're getting yourself into and there's a good chance that you'll eventually learn the hard way why some of those areas are roped.
> 
> Of course, if you're in Summit County, there's just as good of a chance that you'll find out that they're some pass pulling motherfuckers for rope ducking first.


if you are going to nag at me like a woman can i at least get a blow job?


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

2011 390's
MARIJUANA LEGALIZED! :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

PaulyMolitor said:


> if you are going to nag at me like a woman can i at least get a blow job?


Not nagging man, just telling it like it is. All I'm saying is don't be surprised or pissed when your pass is clipped or you're laid up in a hospital.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

2011 I want a new right hand, back, ankles, and a job.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Following the same format as the OP.

Random big splurge - Moving to Alberta or BC

Snowboard - Never Summer Evo-r or signal park rocker for a nice fuck around board

Boots - Some stiffer ones

Pants - 686 levis ones

Jacket - 686 newbalance combo jacket

Bindings - Depends if I get a second board...flux for sure though

Gloves - Some warmer ones if I actually move

Goggles - My spys are nice but maybe a second pair wouldn't hurt?
__________________


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Snowboard - Keeping NS SL-R and getting a Jones Flagship or selling SL-R and getting NS Heritage. Capita Ultrafear stays my park board.

Boots - Keeping current K2 T1 DB's unless they pack out more.

Pants - Have enough

Jacket - Have enough

Bindings - Rome Targa

Gloves - Replace current POW Royals with POW Assaults

Goggles - Oakley Crowbars (since my friend works at corporate and BA showed me the 2011's which were uber nice).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

to stay healthly
win the mega lotto
every day to be a big pow day


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Not nagging man, just telling it like it is. All I'm saying is don't be surprised or pissed when your pass is clipped or you're laid up in a hospital.





PaulyMolitor said:


> if you are going to nag at me like a woman can i at least get a blow job?


what is it called when you repeat things expecting different results?


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

Boards: Something stiff and aggressive. Capita BSOD maybe? Wouldn't mind a Slayblade.
Bindings: Something stiff to match the above.
Goggles: EG2's
And more protective gear.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Snowboard - Splitboard, Never Summer, Jones or Voile

Boots - Keep the Decades

Pants - Don't need new ones

Jacket - A good touring windbreaker

Bindings - Voile LRS

Gloves - Got lotsa gloves

Goggles - I have a lot of goggles

I really want some people to tour/ride with who actually like to get out more than 4 times a year.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

A job. Unenjoyment sucks.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Snowboard - Assuming I get this hassle with my new Antic sorted, I'm good for boards. Though if a Never Summer SL-R dropped in my lap I wouldn't say no.

Boots - Like my Ride Anthems, would like to see what a dual Boa system could do for me though. And some good insoles!

Pants - Somebody, can't remember who, makes pants that you can "pull up" the legs so they don't drag in dirt. Want a pair of those.

Jacket - Something with a pass pocket (2010/2011 will be my first 'season pass' year).

Bindings - Good there

Gloves - Something with a decent wrist guard built in.

Goggles - Loving my VZ Feenoms so as long as I don't lose them, all set.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Climbing gear, i want to get off my splitboard and start using crampons, ice axes and ropes to hit some gnarly shit


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

PaulyMolitor said:


> what is it called when you repeat things expecting different results?


It's called fuck off. Do whatever you want dumbass. Just always ride with a note attached to you somewhere for them not to slow down the lift when they're having to load up your carcass. That would really piss me off. :laugh:


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

2011 blue union forces

2011 skate banana or 2011 stairmaster extreme


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> It's called fuck off. Do whatever you want dumbass. Just always ride with a note attached to you somewhere for them not to slow down the lift when they're having to load up your carcass. That would really piss me off. :laugh:


Tell us how you really feel. This is my theory since I live up here duck the ropes if you die good that's one less person on the slopes if you don't then fuck it keep on doing it till you die.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> It's called fuck off. Do whatever you want dumbass. Just always ride with a note attached to you somewhere for them not to slow down the lift when they're having to load up your carcass. That would really piss me off. :laugh:


i want a blow job from this guy in 2011


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

PaulyMolitor said:


> i want a blow job from this guy in 2011


Well you know how I know you're gay...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well you know how I know you're gay...


I'm pretty sure I saw him post that he was or had been living in San Fransisco. 

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF...

I truly don't care whether you're gay, but gay or not, that's just wrong.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Seriously....


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> WTF...
> 
> I truly don't care whether you're gay, but gay or not, that's just wrong.


guess which one you are?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. You truly are a douchebag. Why don't you hit some of us up while you're out here. We'll show you some great spots to duck ropes. You go ahead and go first, just be sure to carry plenty of speed so you'll make it through. We'll be along shortly, we promise.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Wow. You truly are a douchebag. Why don't you hit some of us up while you're out here. We'll show you some great spots to duck ropes. You go ahead and go first, just be sure to carry plenty of speed so you'll make it through. We'll be along shortly, we promise.


are u asking me out? 

the answer is no...

i just want the blow job


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Going to:
-take a Level 1 avay course and buy beacon/probe/shovel and possibly new pack
-get another pair of goggles or at least lens for overcast/lowlight, which is the majority of NW days
-pick up redesigned 2011 Bataleon Evil Twin

TBD:
-new boots
-true pow board

Would like to try 2011:
-boards like Smokin Pinner/KT-22, NeverSummer Raptor/Heritage, Lib Phoenix Series C2, K2 Slayblade/TurboDream
-bindings like Flux SF45/DMCC, Rome 390, K2 Formula


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

Bindings: Flux Titan, Union Contact 

Pants: Looking at either Special Blend or Analog.

Gloves: Spring/Pipe gloves. Maybe the Dakine Viper gloves or something from Celtek.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple,

If you get the Zeal Eclipse SPX, let me know how they perform. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

A hot...independently wealthy snowboarder needing a partner to shred the world with....know any???


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Leo said:


> Triple,
> 
> If you get the Zeal Eclipse SPX, let me know how they perform. :thumbsup:


I've got the Detonator SPX, and I think it's a great lens for a catch-all. WAY better in flat light then previous persimmon lens I had, and perfect on bluebird days. They refuse to fog up too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CaptT said:


> A hot...independently wealthy snowboarder needing a partner to shred the world with....know any???


I think dawgcatcher is single.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

CaptT said:


> A hot...independently wealthy snowboarder needing a partner to shred the world with....know any???


Dear Sir/Madam,

I am fine today and how are you? I hope this letter will find you in the best of health. I am Mr. Ali del Bobo, the Chairman of the “Snowboard Team”, of the “Niger Delta Snowboard Development Commission (NDSDC)”, a subsidiary of the Nigerian National Athletic Corporation (NNAC).

The Niger Delta Snowboard Development Commission (NDSDC) was set up by the late Head of Sport, Mr. Sani Alibabic who died on 18th June 2008, to manage the excess revenue accruing from the sales of Snowboards and its allied products as a domestic increase in the Snowboard products to develop the communities in the Niger Delta snowboarder producing areas. The estimated annual revenue for 2009 was $45 Billion US Dollars Ref. SDS A26 Unit 3B Paragraph “F” of the Auditor General of the Federal Republic of Nigeria Report of Nov. 2009 on estimated revenue.

I am also the Chairman of the Contract Award Committee, and my committee is solely responsible for awaiting and paying of contracts on behalf of the Federal Government of Nigeria. My Committee Awarded Contracts to foreign contractors for Snowboarding and Video Matters in the snowboarder producing areas of Niger Delta. We overshot the contract sum by US$25,000,000.00. We have paid the contractors and withholding the balance of US$25,000,000.00. But, because of the existence of some of the domestic laws forbidding civil servants in Nigeria from opening, operating and maintaining foreign accounts, we do not have the expertise to transfer this balance of fund to a foreign account.

However, this balance of US$25,000,000.00 has been secured in form of Credit/Payment to a foreign contractor, hence we wish to transfer into your bank account as the beneficiary of the fund. We have also arrived at a conclusion that you will be given 20% of the total sum transferred as our foreign partner, while 5% will be reserved for incidental expenses that both parties will incur in the course of actualizing this transaction, and the balance of 75% will be kept for the committee members.

If you know that you will be capable of helping us actualize this transaction, you should send to me immediately the details of your bank particulars or open a new bank account where we can transfer the money US$25,000,000.00, which you will be holding in trust for us until we come to your country for our shred. Your nature of business does not matter in this transaction. The required details includes your company’s name, address, list of hookers, your private personal telephone/fax numbers, your full name and address, including your complete bank details where the transferred fund will be routed by the Apex Bank.

Note that this transaction is expected to be actualized within 21 working days from the day the required details are forwarded to the Federal Ministry of Finance who will approve the needed foreign exchange control allocation for the release of this money to your account. Please, treat this as top secret. You should contact me urgently.

Thanks for your cooperation.

Yours faithfully,

Mr. Ali del Bobo


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha....Thanks BA, but I think Mr. Ali del Bobo is a better idea...I mean really, who can pass up that opportunity? Also say's I need your list of hookers...can you e-mail me those? Just the dirty ones please....


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Stomp my 1st 3 & 5 and land them clean and consistently. Nose and Tail presses on boxes and rails. 5 days of straight POW in CO or UT. 50+ days on the Snow!

I would be really happy with that!

Ride Hard, Be Safe!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I want a 152 Ride Kink board like nobody's business... 

and that's it.. maybe some lighter weight gloves that have more flex.. 

and.... a long long long season.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Some Holden pants and a season pass to Granite Peak.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

A car, hate taking the bus


----------



## TranceAddictFoX (Dec 16, 2009)

Really all I need is a Season pass somewhere local. I spent way too much on daily passes, but this was also my first season and I didn't expect to go 25+ times. Man I was wrong about that. 

Since this is a wish list though I wouldn't mind some new Flow bindings and some new boots, preferably with the BOA lacing system. Sure wouldn't mind one of the 2011 Burton Custom boards either :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

TranceAddictFoX said:


> Really all I need is a Season pass somewhere local. I spent way too much on daily passes, but this was also my first season and I didn't expect to go 25+ times. Man I was wrong about that.
> 
> Since this is a wish list though I wouldn't mind some new Flow bindings and some new boots, preferably with the BOA lacing system. Sure wouldn't mind one of the 2011 Burton Custom boards either :laugh:


Wait til you try the Flying-V version next season. That board is beautiful. Not for its looks, but for its performance.

Custom Flying-V or ELF-V, decisions, decisions...


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I really want to get into BC riding next year, so a full kit for that, beacon, probe, shovel ect. season pass to A-basin. A helmet for sure, not sure what kind. Maybe some real snowboard pants and jacket, again no idea what kind. As for board set up, I'm gonna stick with what I have, I'm used to it (k2 brigade 163 wide, ride delta's) I'm thinking about getting new boots that fit in my bindings better, maybe some Ride's. Other then that I just want a season that is better then the last one.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> ...Other then that I just want a season that is better then the last one.


I second that one!


----------



## TranceAddictFoX (Dec 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> Wait til you try the Flying-V version next season. That board is beautiful. Not for its looks, but for its performance.
> 
> Custom Flying-V or ELF-V, decisions, decisions...


I've seen them mentioned but I haven't read anything about them yet. I'll look up some info on it for sure. Thanks man


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

Boots: any new pair that fits, old moto's are getting a bit tight
gear: new backpack that you can strap youre boots to
one of those bungee things for urban riding
an hd go pro
better cold weather gloves (burton profile's suck)
a hoodie for spring riding
and learn to do a backflip


----------



## masoupistoocold (Jul 27, 2010)

for my collarbone to heal. i broke it 3 weeks ago.


----------



## fredv1 (Dec 20, 2010)

2010 burton custom! 
Are they still being sold does anyone know?


----------

